# Problema KDE 4.7.3, Intel i915 ed effetti grafici

## eth0

Ciao a tutti ,

ieri sera ho avuto modo di aggiornare KDE alla release 4.7.3 sperando finalmente di risolvere il problema che avevo riportato in un mio  post precedente (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-896052-highlight-.html), invece nulla.

Riesco ad entrare in KDE soltanto con gli effetti grafici disabilitati (file-safe mode). Se poi li attivo, un messaggio mi avverte che un problema di Kwin non ne permette l'attivazione.

Se tento di entrare in KDE nella modalità normale... schermo nero.

Da quattro mesi non riesco più a godermi il mio desktop manager preferito! Aiuto!!!

Di seguito alcune informazioni sul mio sistema:

1) lspci -v:

```
00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Core Processor Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 18) (prog-if 00 [VGA controller])

        Subsystem: Dell Device 0441

        Flags: bus master, fast devsel, latency 0, IRQ 44

        Memory at fac00000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=4M]

        Memory at c0000000 (64-bit, prefetchable) [size=256M]

        I/O ports at f080 [size=8]                                                                                          

        Expansion ROM at <unassigned> [disabled]                                                                            

        Capabilities: [90] MSI: Enable+ Count=1/1 Maskable- 64bit-                                                          

        Capabilities: [d0] Power Management version 2                                                                       

        Capabilities: [a4] PCI Advanced Features                                                                            

        Kernel driver in use: i915
```

2) Kernel vanilla-source 3.0.6 (KMS abilitato).

3) Sistema 64bit (ramo stabile).

4) Mesa:

```
[b]eselect mesa list[/b]

64bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

64bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

64bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

64bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

64bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i915 (Intel 915, 945)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit i965 (Intel 965, G/Q3x, G/Q4x)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit r300 (Radeon R300-R500)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *

32bit r600 (Radeon R600-R700, Evergreen, Northern Islands)

  [1]   classic *

  [2]   gallium

32bit sw (Software renderer)

  [1]   classic

  [2]   gallium *
```

5) xvmc:

```
eselect xvmc list

Available XvMC implementations  ( * is current ):

  [1]   xorg-x11

  [2]   intel *
```

Grazie ragazzi!

----------

## eth0

Ma sono il solo ad avere questo problema?

----------

## k01

ma il direct rendering è correttamente attivato e funzionante? io personalmente ho kde+compiz su nvidia e non ho problemi.

e qual'è esattamente l'errore che da kwin?

----------

## eth0

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> ma il direct rendering è correttamente attivato e funzionante?

 

Il direct rendering è correttamente attivato e funzionate.

 *The Extremer wrote:*   

> io personalmente ho kde+compiz su nvidia e non ho problemi.
> 
> e qual'è esattamente l'errore che da kwin?

 

Kwin mi avverte (tramite il pop-up di kicker) che non è possibile attivare i seguenti effetti grafici:

...

...

...

... praticamente tutti gli effetti di KDE.

Mi sto scervellando da giorni ma non sono venuto a capo di nulla; ho provato diverse configurazioni (GLES, non GLES, Gallium, Classic ecc. ecc.): nulla!

Posso fare altre prove che non abbia già fatto?

C'è qualche bug che non conosco?

Posso darvi più informazioni?

Grazie.

----------

## dracula1985

Ho lo stesso identico problema anch'io.

Disabilitando il KMS xorg va ad usare i drivers vesa e gli effetti grafici funzionano ma perdo il supporto ai monitor multipli (per me indispensabile).

Ho segnalato il problema anche qui prima di scoprire che era un problema specifico di KDE: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=6903086

----------

